# Took the dog to the emergency clinic last night - Bad hematoma



## Supernovasky (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh man, my poor girl. She was going down the stairs and tripped down the last 3, hitting her front right elbow pretty rough on the edge of a stair. She ran right back up the stairs and laid in bed, but didn't seem in pain at all. Still, I knew it was a rough tumble so I inspected her. Sure enough a VERY large bulge appeared on her front left elbow. It swole up to about the size of a small mandarin orange, poor girl. Feels like a fluid sack... so we took her to the vet, and they determined her leg was not broken and she was not in pain, it was just a large hematoma. They sent us back with some NSAIDs and told us to give her hot compresses. 

Still, I am reading the experiences of others with this stuff and learning that a lot of dogs do not end up reabsorbing it. It can stay on for months, even years, if it is not properly drained. We are thinking about bringing her to the vet to get it drained in the next few days. She doesn't appear to be in pain, but I don't want her walking around with a giant lump of blood on her elbow...

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

No experience ... but hoping she gets well soon!  Poor girl.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Ouch! Poor baby.


----------



## Supernovasky (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, my girlfriend and I decided we are going to do a followup visit with the vet on Friday. We want to address a few concerns we have, but mainly, we wanna get that thing drained... I understand there is a chance of infection, but we take VERY good care of our dog and will keep it cleaned. I've had a friend get a hematoma drained and it was nasty, but it was so much more comfortable for him. I can't imagine walking around with a bag of blood on your elbow for too long is very comfortable.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I think one of the problem with hematomas is that they can refill over and over again, so you're also running the risk of draining it effectively doing nothing when it just fills with blood again.


----------



## Supernovasky (Mar 10, 2012)

Hambonez.

Its got to clot up eventually right? At least she's a puppy... so it will go away one day, as she is growing fast.

I just worry, I think about all the worst things that can happen. I don't want some freak infection or blood clot leading to her losing her leg. I love my girl.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Hematomas can fill back up and there is always a chance for infection. Keeping the dog from doing too much running around will help from the hema getting bigger. I was always told to apply heat and then apply ice to reduce the swelling the heat caused. Heat helps it heal faster and the ice will reduce the swelling. You should do a follow up with your regular vet in a few days just to make sure everything is okay. Some vets will reduce the hematoma more for the client than the patient. Good luck and a speedy recovery to your pup.


----------



## Supernovasky (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright, we will keep her from doing too much running. We let her sleep in the bed all the time too, the emergency vet said prevent her from sleeping on hard surfaces. We'd love for it to just "go away" but we know that will probably take time. If it can be reduced and drained a little that would be great. We are doing hot compresses 3 times a day and she's on a NSAID... but looking at the size of this thing, I can rest pretty much assured hot compresses and NSAIDs are like shooting a train with a BB gun on this thing.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sure it will heal up - I just meant the doctors probably aren't rushing to drain it when there's a chance that you'll be right back at square one again after the procedure. Hematomas look a lot worse than they feel for the dog!


----------



## Supernovasky (Mar 10, 2012)

Poor thing already has a permanent injury, I would hate for her to have another. She's got a persistent slight head tilt that was apparently caused from getting hit by a car before we adopted her. She's on antibiotics for what is probably an ear infection from stuff getting deep into her ear from the impact. Her right ear drum was perforated, but it's apparently healed quite a bit. Still there is likely damage to her inner ear, causing her to have small balance problems, hence her tripping on those last bit of stairs.


----------

